# I Love Rats!



## LizLovesRats5 (Mar 28, 2007)

I just have to say, that I really really love rats. I wish I could fill my house full of them and stay home all day to pet, snuggle, and play with them.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

LOL, Im with you on that one!


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

One condition: get me a ratty maid!!!!


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

Me too! I am beyond obsessed. Every shopping trip, no matter where we're at, I'm looking for stuff for them. They eat and live better then I do. And I'm just fine with that.

I leave the house, and can't wait to get back to them. To cuddle and play. Ratties are the best when you're having a bad day.

It's too bad most of the world doesn't share our love. Maybe one day...


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

Yup, I have a grand total of $2 in my bank account, and I was gathering money together today so I could buy my soon to be baby a Snap-Inn! I buy more things for them than I do for myself.


----------



## LizLovesRats5 (Mar 28, 2007)

If I were independently wealthy and could stay home all day, I wouldn't even care about having a rattie maid, because I would have plenty of time to clean up after all the rats I would have. I am so wanting to get more rats, and there are two snuggly boys up for adoption in my area... but I think my boyfriend would kill me. I guess I'll have to wait until some of the dwarf hamsters I have pass on to fuzzy creature heaven (Don't get me wrong, I'm not looking forward to that, but because the pet store didn't sex my two original dwarf hamsters correctly, I have way too many of the little guys and their cages are taking up too much room to allow for more ratties at this time).

I'm looking at my five sweet ratties eating some left over wheat spaghetti I just gave them and I just want to smooch them all for being so cute, curious, individual, and loving.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

reachthestars said:


> Yup, I have a grand total of $2 in my bank account, and I was gathering money together today so I could buy my soon to be baby a Snap-Inn! I buy more things for them than I do for myself.


Not that this has ANYTHING to do with this topic, but...

Last night, I had a dream where, in part of it, I was at a store buying something. That's when I noticed that there were a bunch of Snap-Inn houses next to the register. I flipped out since I just thought they were run-of-the-mill Waffle Block houses. They were $20 a piece, and I ended up spending like, $400 on Snap-Inn houses :lol:


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

when i move 2 my own place if theres a small bedroom my moms agreed we can turn ir in 2 a rattie room/cage thats gunna b fun


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh gosh, $20 a Snap Inn would have broken me a long time ago :lol:. Maybe it's a sign that you need Snap Inns


----------



## LizLovesRats5 (Mar 28, 2007)

Ooooh, what's a snap-Inn house? Anyone have a link to a pic? I've never seen one of those before, is that a UK thing?

BTW, the spare room in my house is referred to as "the rodent room".


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

I want those Snap-Inns! They're so not cheap, though, and I've heard that the American ones aren't all that great. Bah!

I miss having a rat room. We had to move back in with my parents as caregivers. *sigh* We used to have a room that was rat-safe. I'd love that now, I have a lot more ratties then I did then.


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

This is a Snap Inn


















They're a fun little hidey house that is only sold in Canada.


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

we have summit simular in the uk not called snap inn tho


----------



## LizLovesRats5 (Mar 28, 2007)

Maybe it's the pic in question, but it doesn't look big enough for my ratties. When I got the two neutered boys and finally introduced them to my girls, I had to spring for these large wooden houses. They're the only thing that they all fit in. I also get a bunch of these large bird cozzies for 6USD a piece, they can fit about three rats in them, but get worn out fairly quickly, especially since Pickle, my alfa female, has a nest building obsession and won't stop pulling the fleece out of them. I can't even use hammocks because she'll chew them apart and drag them to the nest within a couple hours of putting them in there.

I would post a pic of their styling cage but for some reason I can't figure out how to d it...


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

They come in different sizes  Here's the largest:


----------



## LizLovesRats5 (Mar 28, 2007)

Oh yes, that looks plent large enough. It looks about the size of my large wooden houses.


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

Okay, wait. So the ones at the pet stores here? The waffle houses. Aren't the same? I am so confused. I remember a discussion on another forum about home ones from somewhere were better, because you could connect them all.

Either way, I want some!


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Waffle Block houses are the US version - they're not nearly as nifty looking. Here they are:


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

Not nearly as cool-looking.  Okay, so now I know what to get/where to get them (not here!). Thanks!


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

Night, is that one the large or medium? It looks my medium, but I've never bothered to buy the large, so I have no sweet clue.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

I think Shelagh said that's the large, but I could be wrong


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

I'll have to check - I'll be in the petstore tomorrow anyway, so I'll take a peek at the large.

Darn, now you've got me curious .


----------

